# Roger Waters 2020



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

July 17 – Toronto, ON @ Scotiabank Arena
July 21 – Quebec City, QC @ Videotron Centre
July 23 – Montreal, QC @ Bell Centre
September 14 – Vancouver, BC @ Rogers Arena
September 16 – Edmonton, AB @ Rogers Place

"In the round" presentation and a different show from the last tour.


----------



## Yelir (Oct 23, 2018)

I went to the Vancouver show a few years ago. We were gifted floor tickets and had a crazy time. It was worth it to see G.E. Smith on backup!


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Yelir said:


> I went to the Vancouver show a few years ago. We were gifted floor tickets and had a crazy time. It was worth it to see G.E. Smith on backup!


I went to that one too. Mind blowing.

2nd show added for Toronto on July 18.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Yelir said:


> I went to the Vancouver show a few years ago. We were gifted floor tickets and had a crazy time. It was worth it to see G.E. Smith on backup!


I saw the Toronto show and surprisingly got decent floor seats for a good price even though I bought them a bit after they went on sale. They seemed to have opened up a block of good,oddly cheap seats I lucked out. I'd normally never even be looking at those seats, but they came up under best available. It was a great show. While being close was cool, I kind of wish I was further back to get an overview of all the cool stuff going on at times.


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

The Toronto show was wonderful. I could have done without some of the anti Trump rhetoric everywhere, but all in all, was spectacular.

C


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Tour officially postponed until 2021.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

fudge, i was really looking forward to this. and i really could use the dough now. Most expensive ticket ive bought in my life. Gone to weekend festivals for less.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I looked into this concert when it was first announced, but the ticket prices made me give up on it.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Lincoln said:


> I looked into this concert when it was first announced, but the ticket prices made me give up on it.


How much?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

$400 + on the floor
$270 lower bowl


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

who do they think they are?? The Eagles or something???


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I would not spend it.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

I saw it as a bucket list concert. I purchased one in the lower bowl and even sans gilmore it'll be a dynamite show. A few friends saw the wall tour a year or 2 ago and said it was the best show they've ever seen.

Missed out on seeing ac/dc and a few other bands that are getting near the end. Wasn't going to let this one pass.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I had tickets for Toronto on July 17 because we were stopping there on our way to Europe. Chances are slim I will happen to be in Toronto next year when they reschedule. If I can’t get a refund I will pursue cancelling the charge through my credit card.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> I had tickets for Toronto on July 17 because we were stopping there on our way to Europe. Chances are slim I will happen to be in Toronto next year when they reschedule. If I can’t get a refund I will pursue cancelling the charge through my credit card.


Money finally refunded. Thank you Ticketmaster.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Toronto date for this tour has been rescheduled for July 8, 2022. Ticketmaster is still honouring your previous seats if you want to re buy them. That’s pretty nice of them.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Sneaky said:


> Toronto date for this tour has been rescheduled for July 8, 2022. Ticketmaster is still honouring your previous seats if you want to re buy them. That’s pretty nice of them.


As long as you never got a refund you don't have to rebuy anything. Your original tickets are valid for the new date. If you got a refund they are not holding seats for you.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Hmm. E mail I received says they are still valid. I got a refund though. I’ll have to dig a little deeper.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

If you had gotten a refund that would mean you had cancelled your tickets. If you had cancelled your tickets you would not have received an email.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Guncho said:


> If you had gotten a refund that would mean you had cancelled your tickets. If you had cancelled your tickets you would not have received an email.


Hopefully I got both.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Sneaky said:


> Hopefully I got both.


That would be great but it doesn't work like that.


----------

